# removal of IUD/insertion of Nexplanon same day...



## cmedina969800 (Feb 18, 2014)

I feel silly asking this question, but this is not a typical scenerio for our office. Can someone please help me on the modifier(s) to use for the removal of IUD and insertion of Nexplanon on the same day? 

I know insert of Nexplanon is 11981, J7307, and 58301 is the removal of IUD. We keep getting denied insertion of Nexplanon. We have tried multiple ways of use of modifier 59/51, but BCBS still doesn't seem to like anything we do.

I did call them and asked them what is wrong and the answer I get is modifiers. They are ok w/ the diagnosis codes. 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. 

Christina


----------

